# Utah wildlife!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Boy If you haven't been out and up the canyons looking for critters you should. I went out superbowl sunday and the animals have been pushed down because of all the snow. *They were everywhere!* Please forgive the quality on some of them. I only have a little pocket camera, so I try and hold it up to my binoc and shoot the picture through them, it actually works pretty well.

Moose not through the binocs.









Nice Mule deer, with one remaining antler, through binocs.









Bull elk, not through binocs.









Ok. I saved the best for last, These bulls were hidding under a little cave, all Photo's are through the binocs.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Jason. Good on ya for taking them with bino's and not trying to get closer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's one thing no one has to worry about Niether me nor the animals were going anywhere in that snow.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I have also noticed this. When I was fishing up the Logan Canyon a week ago, me and my buddies saw a bunch of wildlife. I shot these pics of the elk and deer which were way up on the mountain, with a 70mm lens.

Pavlik


----------

